
The Hajj Stampede Is a Fluid Dynamics Problem - ClintEhrlich
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/hajj-stampede-fluid-dynamics-problem/
======
rcpt
The fluid dynamics models are useful for crowd simulations in graphics

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pqBSNAOsMDc](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pqBSNAOsMDc)

